# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zeurende spierpijnachtige klachten in bovenbenen

## Donkie

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb al enkele jaren af en toe wat spierpijnachtige klachten in mijn bovenbenen. Het geeft een zeurderig onrustig gevoel. Op het begin was het af en toe en dichte ik het toe aan sporten of het langer zitten op een stoel (werk op kantoor) maar de laatste tijd houdt het veel langer aan en nu zit het ook niet alleen meer aan de onderzijde van mijn benen.
Ik ben al eens naar een huisarts geweest en die heeft uitgesloten dat het Trombose was. Ook is mijn cholesterol prima, rook in niet, sport ik 1x p/w en ga 3x p/d met de hond erop uit. Hij zei dat het waarschijlijk wat hoog aan de huid liggende zenuwbanen waren. Maar omdat ik het nu door mijn hele bovenbeen voel lijkt me dit niet de oorzaak. Verder voel ik me gezond, niet bijzonder vermoeid ofzo dus fybromialgie lijkt me ook sterk, daarbij heb ik het alleen in mn bovenbenen...

Iemand enig idee waar ik het moet zoeken en hoe ik het zo kan verwoorden dat een huisarts ook effectief mee kan zoeken?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie

Martijn

----------


## lorline

Hallo Martijn, Mag ik vragen voel je heel verantwoordelijk - en precies -en ben je heel gevoelig? je denkt wat een rare vraag, maar deze dingen te samen kunnen naar mijn gevoel dit soort klachten veroorzaken.Lorline

----------


## lorline

Ik heb hele erge pijn bovenbenen enz ik heb spierreuma martijn misschien jij ook? het zijn vaak gevoelige zie bovenstaande mensen die dat hebben, maar het is niet zeker hoor! Wel weet ik waar over je praat.groetjes Lorline

----------


## Donkie

Hoi Lorline,
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik voel me denk ik niet overmatig verantwoordelijk, althans dat heb ik op mn werk verminderd door een stapje terug te doen (3 jaar geleden). Een gevoelig persoon ben ik wel op sociaal/emotioneel vlak of bedoel je lichamelijk?
Ik zal eens kijken of de kenmerken van spierreume mij bekend voorkomen. Dat is dus weer iets anders dan firbomialgie:$? Ik ga morgen een afspraak maken bij een fysio/manueeltherapeut en hopelijk kan die er wat mee. Zo heb ik een week nergens last van maar gister en vandaag is het weer shit. Ik vind het ook heel lastig om te bepalen of het nou gewoon spierpijn is (van het squashen of verhuizen t weekend) of dat het dus echt iets meer is.
Hoe is bij jou de diagnose tot stand gekomen? En is er iets aan te doen?

Groetjes Martijn

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een paar artikels geplaatst in deze rubriek betreffende 'Spierreuma'!
Misschien eens interessant om te lezen?

----------


## lorline

Hoi Martijn de reumatoloog heeft de diagnose gesteld,je moet eens opletten wanneer je de meeste klachten hebt: vochtig weer- veel sport-enzv ik kan alles en mag alles maar met mate. Als ik teveel doe moet ik het een of soms zelfs 2weken bezuren .martijn ik bedoelde inderdaad emotioneel en kwetsbaar gevoelig dus. Groetjes lorline

----------


## lorline

Marijn ik heb het niet alleen in mijn bovenbenen hoor . en reuma zit bij ons in de familie .groetjes lorline

----------

